
What If We Can’t Make Government Smaller? - primodemus
https://niskanencenter.org/blog/cant-make-government-smaller/
======
tmaly
"But the actual effect of cutting taxes below the amount necessary to sustain
current levels of government spending only underscores the unforgiving
lawlikeness of Wagner’s Law."

I think this article is a little dishonest. If you look at the budget law,
There is an automatic built in percentage increase every year to "maintain
current levels". This is automatic and makes no assumption that a better
process or method has been developed to make these current levels sufficient
on the funding that was received from the previous year.

You essentially have compound interest build automatically into the budget
process.

